# IBS and Wisdom Teeth



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry - delete


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the pain killers given for Wisdom teeth have a narcotic in them. Narcotics usually stop diarrhea, not make it worse. Imodium is the constipating side effect of narcotic pain meds without the part that gets to the central nervous system to block the pain.Can you eat soup? Broth counts as a clear liquid and has at least a bit of nutrition in it. How about vegetable juices? Also you can usually do a soft hot cereal or grain. You can cook rice with a bit more water in it than usual and make a porridge out of it that is usually well tolerated and soft enough.Also when I had mine out one thing that helped a lot with pain and swelling was ice. I had an ice pack and a timer and every 15 minutes I would switch the ice pack from one side to the other. I used the timer as the pain meds make me sleepy and you don't want the ice on either side for too long, so that would wake me up to switch sides. You might ask if you can take something for the anxiety before heading to the dentists office. I got my wisdom teeth out while awake with novacaine, but they gave me an anti-anxiety med just to mellow me out (even though I don't have anxiety issues) so it would be easier on me.


----------

